# bee swarm



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They took up residence in a bush on my front walk today. I think they exited a neighbor's hive for some reason.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Last autumn I saw a bee swarm that took up house-and-home in the soffit of my roof. The swarm was very impressive. The fee for bee removal was also very impressive.

Bees are fascinating animals!


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Ground nests are nasty. A lot of times you won't even notice them until you run them over with a lawn mower.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This was just a swarm looking for a new hive location. This wouldn't have been that location, just 3 feet off the ground and by a busy walk. Bee keepers collected it pretty quick and easy and gave it a better home. Was interesting to see it all happen. This was their tenth swarm collected in 4 days. Said mine was small 7-8 thousand bees.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

phatch said:


> This was just a swarm looking for a new hive location. This wouldn't have been that location, just 3 feet off the ground and by a busy walk. Bee keepers collected it pretty quick and easy and gave it a better home. Was interesting to see it all happen. This was their tenth swarm collected in 4 days. Said mine was small 7-8 thousand bees.


Glad you found someone to take them with all the obstacles honey bees have now a ways. One of the most interesting experiences I had on my internship was being able to go with a bee keeper for a day. He supplied all the local honey for us and had hives set up in multiple farmer's fields. I managed to get stung even with a suit on but they never seemed to bother him.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They just wore head nets. No stings. As there was no hive nor honey to threaten in this case they were pretty docile. I was within 4 ft of the collection with no special gear. I was landed on but no stings.

They trimmed out some sticks, stucka bee box under the swarm and knocked most 0f the mass in the box. The queen went in the first knock. When they figure out the queen moved, the swarm moved into the box too. They flowed into the entrance like a bee river.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So neat to see them in the wild like that did you consider leaving them and trying to get some honey?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't really have a place for a hive.


----------

